# Fantastic FMA Events!



## WT_ATL (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi All,

I just got back from two awesome FMA events, the 3rd annual WFMAA Expo and the Tipunan Sa Disneyland. I was honored to have met so many legendary FMA Masters and taken by their humblness and generosity. 

Special thanks to one of your own here at MartialTalk, Datu Tim Hartman, or just "Tim" as he often said. It was great hanging out with you this weekend.

I will deffinitly be back next year.

Respectfully

Winston Tamisin
CEO/Co-Founder SMAK-Stiks, LLC.
http://www.smakstiks.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for being so kind. FYI for those who are looking for good padded sticks, you should try the Smak - Stiks. They are one of the best on the market!


 :asian:


----------

